# New Pen kit?!



## seamus7227 (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of this pen?

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/13263/1_Rosewood1.jpg

Not too sure if its a manufactured kit or a custom turned kit?

Its from a new guy on here called Marksman, I sort of like it!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 4, 2011)

Just taking a wild guess judging from the photo, I would say it's not a kit at all but a totally hand crafted "from scratch" pen.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Seamus:
I've never seen anything quite like it. The cap threads and clip look like custom work-or at least nothing coming from Tiawan .

The threads at the cb look like single start. The back end of the main barrel looks custom- even maybe magnetic. 

But then the "m" in the cap makes me think "kit" or" assembly line custom".

I would like more information, if you find it. I'm looking through Pen Annual trying to find caps with "m", so far not much luck.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 4, 2011)

I went to his website, but nothing similar to this listed there, but his logo looks like the cap button.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah based on certain points I guessed that it was custom, but the "M" is throwing me off too! I sent the guy a PM but haven't heard anything yet and he has yet to post anything on here but three pics.


----------



## BSea (Jun 5, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> but the "M" is throwing me off too!


  I'm guessing M = Marksman.  with crosshairs around the M.


----------



## terryf (Jun 5, 2011)

He has three pictures all of the same kit. The M stands for Marksman Pens - his website is here

The pens on his site look like normal kit pens. I can only assume that he has had a pen kit made for his own comany as the title of the pics in his IAP album state "new pen kit"

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=18586
http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=18587
http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=18588


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 5, 2011)

It also says that it was posted today at around 12:00, Maybe he will chime in and fill us in.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah I realize what the "M" stands for, just never heard of the guy yet, wondered if anyone else had?!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 5, 2011)

A pretty unique way of joining the forum....... keep everyone in suspense, I love it!


----------



## terryf (Jun 5, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> A pretty unique way of joining the forum....... keep everyone in suspense, I love it!


 
Damn rude to not say hello before keeping us all in suspense :biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 5, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> A pretty unique way of joining the forum....... keep everyone in suspense, I love it!



Yeah without a doubt!!!  He must be a tease!:tongue:


----------



## Rick P (Jun 5, 2011)

I think he is mixing and matching kits and only has the M in the cross hairs emblem manufactured. Pop out the old cap accent and in with the new "M". A guess anyway.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 5, 2011)

My guess is that he made his own parts from aluminum. Nice work too.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jun 5, 2011)

I know This person and he is a friend. The pen parts are made here in the USA and is made from SS but with a brushed look. He has also done some with polished SS.

He also has a fountain pen.

The "M" with the cross hair is his logo and is been spin cast.


----------



## terryf (Jun 5, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> I know This person and he is a friend. The pen parts are made here in the USA and is made from SS but with a brushed look. He has also done some with polished SS.
> 
> He also has a fountain pen.
> 
> The "M" with the cross hair is his logo and is been spin cast.


 
Constant

Are they available commercially or specially made for him?


----------



## Tomspens (Jun 5, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> Just taking a wild guess judging from the photo, I would say it's not a kit at all but a totally hand crafted "from scratch" pen.



Agreed, it's probably a one of a kind kit


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 5, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> ... made from SS ...



Is SS sterling or stainless?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 5, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> I know This person and he is a friend. The pen parts are made here in the USA and is made from SS but with a brushed look. He has also done some with polished SS.
> 
> He also has a fountain pen.
> 
> The "M" with the cross hair is his logo and is been spin cast.



Constant please tell him to come out of hiding!~:biggrin: His work is intriguing


----------



## marksman (Jun 5, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Constant Laubscher said:
> 
> 
> > I know This person and he is a friend. The pen parts are made here in the USA and is made from SS but with a brushed look. He has also done some with polished SS.
> ...


 
Hey guys, allow me to introduce myself. My name is Mark Willey and I live near Atlanta. I am a good friend of Constant’s and I have been turning pens for a little while now and Constant has been a great mentor. Very soon after starting to turn pens, I found myself looking beyond the kits that were available through our dependable suppliers so I sketched up a design and manufactured it for my own use. Through the design and manufacturing process, I found that to be what I truly enjoy, turning a few wooden blanks for pleasure every now and then.
 
So, I will now come out of hiding, I just didn't want to come across as a fox raiding the hen house. We are currently tweaking the design shown in the pics and will be offering the kits as an alternative to the mass produced kits from China and Taiwan. I found some of your comments fascinating, you guys have a keen eye for detail which is why I wanted to get comments on the pics before completing our tweaks to the design. We are hoping to have something ready for sale in the next 45 to 60 days...no promises there though.
 
As I was reading the recent threads regarding disappearing high end pen kits, I was hopeful that providing these kits will fill a growing void in our industry. And, to explain, my website does not have pics of my new pens yet. I have a new website that I have been working on but have recently decided to produce kits instead of pens. I look forward to working with you guys in the future. If you have any additional commonets with regard to the pen design, I would like to hear them, either privately or through this post. Thanks for the comments thus far.


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 5, 2011)

I would personally like to see more pictures of these pens. Particularly one with the cap on the pen. Great looking pen by the way:biggrin:

Thanks


----------



## toddlajoie (Jun 5, 2011)

I think the pen looks fantastic, I assume the end cap is threaded to replace the refill, as the tip end looks solid, but I may be wrong.

Clip looks nice and solid, your shaping of the wood is very pleasing, but I would be interested to see how the pen would look with more traditional profiles ( dead straight or a modest center bulge). Not that your shape isn't excellent (it REALLY IS!!!) but I think a less stylized body might make the kit look a bit different...

I think you're definitely on to something, and I'm sure if you offer them for sale, they will go quickly...


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jun 5, 2011)

...and by the way... WELCOME


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice, and welcome!


----------



## glycerine (Jun 6, 2011)

marksman said:


> Hey guys, allow me to introduce myself. My name is Mark Willey and I live near Atlanta. I am a good friend of Constant’s and I have been turning pens for a little while now and Constant has been a great mentor. Very soon after starting to turn pens, I found myself looking beyond the kits that were available through our dependable suppliers so I sketched up a design and manufactured it for my own use. Through the design and manufacturing process, I found that to be what I truly enjoy, turning a few wooden blanks for pleasure every now and then.
> 
> So, I will now come out of hiding, I just didn't want to come across as a fox raiding the hen house. We are currently tweaking the design shown in the pics and will be offering the kits as an alternative to the mass produced kits from China and Taiwan. I found some of your comments fascinating, you guys have a keen eye for detail which is why I wanted to get comments on the pics before completing our tweaks to the design. We are hoping to have something ready for sale in the next 45 to 60 days...no promises there though.
> 
> As I was reading the recent threads regarding disappearing high end pen kits, I was hopeful that providing these kits will fill a growing void in our industry. And, to explain, my website does not have pics of my new pens yet. I have a new website that I have been working on but have recently decided to produce kits instead of pens. I look forward to working with you guys in the future. If you have any additional commonets with regard to the pen design, I would like to hear them, either privately or through this post. Thanks for the comments thus far.


 
The "kit" looks nice.  Personally, I'd rather see it without the "M" on the end.  If you're hoping to sell this to US, so we can create a pen and sell it as OURS, we don't want YOUR logo on the end.  But maybe that's just me.  Just giving my opinion...


----------



## marksman (Jun 6, 2011)

glycerine said:


> The "kit" looks nice. Personally, I'd rather see it without the "M" on the end. If you're hoping to sell this to US, so we can create a pen and sell it as OURS, we don't want YOUR logo on the end. But maybe that's just me. Just giving my opinion...


 
Thanks! The jewel will be redesigned as well...I don't want my logo on your pen either :biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 6, 2011)

glycerine said:


> Personally, I'd rather see it without the "M" on the end.  If you're hoping to sell this to US, so we can create a pen and sell it as OURS, we don't want YOUR logo on the end.  But maybe that's just me.  Just giving my opinion...



Personally, I think it could be a good marketing tool! Possibly to military personnel?! Just a thought. And what difference does it make, David Broadwell uses a fancy B on his kits that are through Penn state and no one complains about that:tongue: Just my .02 worth, I think if that is the style of that kit, then maybe he will offer others that are similar or have other varieties to choose from. Cant please all! I know that first hand with my Tru-Quarter blanks™.


----------



## tjseagrove (Jun 6, 2011)

marksman said:
			
		

> Thanks! The jewel will be redesigned as well...I don't want my logo on your pen either :biggrin:



What if the logo on the top was a replaceable insert so we could design our own or you could offer military insignia ones or other designs and sell those too.  Could and a new dimension to the pen kit...

Tom


----------



## TerryDowning (Jun 6, 2011)

You could possibly add a service providing custom jewels. A certain minimum order and setup charges would apply I'm sure but who knows some may be willing to pay for having their own custom branded jewel. You did.

Now that you've asked, you'll get no shortage of advice from this forum.


----------



## blade.white (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm in the military and personally I would love to have one with the "M" in it. For most pen turners the inset could probably be replaced with a turned wood or trustone inset. Either way nice work.


----------



## wiset1 (Jun 7, 2011)

End cap insignia is pretty big in the Military and used as retention gifts for opting to stay in and serve a couple more tours. I have a 5th Signal Command and a 2nd Signal Brigade pen in my sleeve with insignias on the ends. I always get asked where I got them...traded some of mine to get them, ha ha ha. Long story short, works well for military.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 7, 2011)

marksman said:


> Thanks! The jewel will be redesigned as well...I don't want my logo on your pen either :biggrin:


 
I like your spunk!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 27, 2011)

*MARKSMAN PEN KIT REVIEW~*

I just received my Marksman Pen kit in the mail today!!! Words cant describe the look and feel of this pen kit. I will post some teaser pics tomorrow of the components and will be writing a full review of this kit so stay tuned.......!~~


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2011)

YIPEE!!  That means mine should be on it's way as well.

Sent from my iPhone because it's smarter than Ron's


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 27, 2011)

a couple of teaser pics: the first one is the style of the bushings, utilizes 60° live center turning. 2nd abd 3rd pics are of the finial and clip assembly! new design change from the original pics!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner

LOL, i just noticed all of the quarters in the background! Bet you cant tell what i was doing last nite!


----------



## Whaler (Sep 27, 2011)

Now I have to figure out what blank I am going to use when mine gets here.


----------



## jallan (Sep 27, 2011)

check out lazerlinez, they have the Marksman pen  you can order now or pre order Does not have the M on the end cap but two other choices.
Jallan
www.cedarcreekcustompens.com


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 27, 2011)

For those who ordered these new kits, the kits will be shipped out on Friday.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 27, 2011)

Hit the business classsified and search under marksman you will find his earlier posts


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 27, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get to meet Mark in person at the ATL meeting about a week ago. Great guy and these kits really are awesome. The bushings are made so that they can be used between centers or on a mandrel and I was kinda shocked at how light the components were. Being made of stainless steel I thought it'd be a bit hefty but was plesantly surprised. I bought a couple kits off of him and now that I'm back in action I have a perfect blank in mind....something to look forward to!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Other new upcoming designs???????*

WWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, I'm really liking the designs that I'm seeing Mark and Constant! Very cool! Very cool! :biggrin:
http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/13263/large/1_Marksman_SB_Blue_Acrylic_proto.png

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/13263/large/1_4-Assembly-photo.png


----------



## JeremyJ (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like these 

http://www.lazerlinez.com/


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Offer's US made kits*

I think that Marksman is the one who has recently started offering US made kits but I don't think I'd bet my life on it --- memory ain't what it used to be.


----------

